# Sound input into a LCD from a Sound card



## mafia97 (Jun 2, 2011)

hi guys..
Recently my exams got over so I thought that i would enjoy my holidays by connecting my PC to My new LG 42le5500 TV
but the problem is i only know how to give Video input,i cant figure out how to give audio in from my pc to tv
please help out guyz.
does it require any extra wire,BTW my specs are given
thanks


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2011)

HDMI cable should do it.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 2, 2011)

my gpu doesnt have a hdmi out.
BTW my sound card has optical out and my TV has optical in
will that do?


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2011)

mafia97 said:


> BTW my sound card has optical out and my TV has optical in
> will that do?



It should as long as you have an optical cable.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh sorry just checked tv also has out.
But there is RGb in,for audio,and one for video
sorry for wrong info


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 2, 2011)

hey i have a DVi to HDMi adapater and a spare HDMi cable
will this give output of audio from my GPU,if i connect it this way
please tell!!


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 2, 2011)

last method worked
thanks erocker for support and idea.


----------

